# Cheias em Aljezur - 14 e 15 de Fevereiro 2010



## Agreste (16 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que me chegaram da cheia de domingo e segunda-feira passadas... 14 e 15 de Fevereiro... e que levaram ao corte da estrada nacional 120 (EN120) durante 2 horas...

Esta são fotos mais ou menos normais tiradas antes do Natal. Já havia alguma água nos campos...

















E estas são as fotos da cheia na várzea de Aljezur na confluência de 3 ribeiras... Na primeira foto mesmo aqui por baixo de onde estão a ler fica a EMA de Aljezur (ao canto de cima do lado esquerdo da foto)...





















Ainda assim não superou o recorde das cheias de 1989 porque nessas a água entrou pela janela da escola primária. Mas também nessa altura ainda não existia o aterro onde está o edifício novo da câmara municipal.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

Muita água por aí, espero que não tenha causado muitos prejuisos


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

O Algarve é de extremos... ou muita, ou nenhuma...


Quem nos dera ter o controlo do tempo...


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Apesar dos incómodos, prejuízos e sustos, é sempre um grande registo meteorológico!

Agreste obrigado pela partilha de um momento tão impactante! É pena que os meio de comunicação não tenham noticiado o acontecido!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Impressionante, nunca pensei que a situação estivesse em tal estado


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2010 às 01:47)

muita agua
é lindo ver o sul de novo verdejante...as cheias desde que nao causem problemas de maior até sao boas para os campos...
suponho que a riberia estivesse a ser influenciada pelas fortes marés altas que teem ocorrido e pela ondulação, que dificultam o escoamento... ( lua nova).


----------



## GARFEL (17 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

Passei mutos anos de férias em odeceixe
e 
claro que passei muitas vezes em aljezur
agora
nunca pensei nem em sonhos ver assim a ribeira
impressiona principalmente a quem conhece
fónix
isso é mesmo muita água


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Fev 2010 às 01:44)

Sem dúvida, para quem conhece a região ainda se torna mais impressionante estas imagens! No Verão, por vezes está seca, a ribeira, e ainda está uns bons metros abaixo da vila. Se não fossem os campos agrícolas à volta, que permitem que a água se espalhe...

Apesar de ser possível travar um pouco o escoamento, duvido que as marés tenham influenciado muito, pois a vila já está significativamente afastada do mar, de maneira a que já não seja afectada pelas marés, mas posso estar enganado... para quem não sabe, há registos de antigamente se poder levar embarcações até à vila! 

A única notícia que encontrei: http://barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=39786&tnid=3

Parece que houve entrada de água em algumas habitações, mas não ocorreram danos de maior.

Já é a segunda vez este Inverno que ocorrem cheias em Aljezur (a outra ocorreu pelo Natal), e foram bem intercaladas, pois quando me dirigi à zona no início de Fevereiro a ribeira estava já com um caudal banalíssimo.

Obrigado por partilhares as fotos, Agreste.


----------

